# And PETA is Proud to traumatize your kids!



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

check out this bunch of hooey now on the leftist PETA site, fishinghurts.com.

If you pass on your traditions to your kids, they see you as traumatizing your children and teaching them to torture..... 

WHat a bunch of mamby pamby, liberal Bovine Excrement these pukes shamelessly spout off.

http://www.fishinghurts.com/feat-newcomic.asp

And their wonderful billboard, which was plastered all around a recent bassmaster tournament. They are also targeting Bass Pro Shops locations with these billboards as well.

http://www.peta.org/pdfs/dogfish.pdf

And they go so far as to push this propaganda directly to your kids using the internet. if you can, please ban this URL from your kid's user profile...

http://www.petakids.com/fish-corner.html

Further, PETA is proudly stunting your children's education by pushing on their PETA2 site a program called, "Cut Class, Not Frogs!"

http://www.peta2.com/TAKECHARGE/t-mission_dissect.asp


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

Boy, If You really take time to look thru these pages, it is amazing how they are prompting these children to make disruptions during school, town events, local fishing tournaments, etc. They are trying to teach children to become little 1960,s protesters. 
It is to bad these leftest radicals are trying to teach hate for others and there way of life to Children. We try to teach Our children respect for others and animals. Hate, protest and disrespect have no place being taught to a child.


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

Amen. When you examine these "feel good" leftist groups for what they truly are, you find nothing but hate and greed as the motivating factor. Sad, really. And to think, these yuks claim to "care about animals." If it weren't for the sportsmen and women, our Nation would be virtually completely devoid of meaningful wildlife. NO whitetail deer, no Bison, no Elk, no Moose, no hawks, no eagles, nothing.

As for game fish, we would have no bass, no walleye, no trout, nothing. Sportsmen and women were the driving force behind the cleanups of waterways, the proper management of wildlife.

A story was on CNN yesterday regarding the Ivory-Billed Woodpecker that was "re-discovered" in Arkansas. Living in a tract of forest around 500,000 acres in size. Originally the forest was 9 million acres. Now much of it is developed. Terrible that so much lands have been destroyed by man's greed, on both sides of the political fence. However, we as sportsmen and women never seem to stand up and take credit where credit is due. 

It is high time to take the fight to these pukes. I guess the debate between PETA and the NRA is set for tonight, only its pay-per-view! If I didn't believe this would be another "Tyson-style" fight (from his younger days, one-round knockout) I might actually pay to see it. However, I am sure it will be pushed up to the web either by the NRA or by PETA. If the NRA puts it up, we can get it for free. If PETA puts it up, it will probably cost us $19.95 per download.


----------

